# Clomid and uterine lining thickness



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi ladies
We are currently trying to get pregnant naturally. After years of infertility pain we had a few things fixed and thought of trying on our own.

My hormone levels are still good and I ovulate normally. I am 40 so there is an age factor now. Last time I conceived natually was 2 years ago after three months. Then we started IVF but again miscarried. Since then I have discovered and treated Factor Leiden V and hypothyroidism. 

I am Thinking of trying Clomid to create more follicles and give it a better chance. However, my uterine lining is not great. It gets to 8-8.5 after baby aspirin and vit E.

May I ask what your experience with clomid is? Did it give you think lining and if yes how much thinner from usual? How did you overcome the mucus  issue? For those that have tried both, has letrozole worked better?


----------

